# Special Offer: $5 off Kindle accessories



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Look in your SOS (last tab on the right) for this SO:









Redeem and the credit will be applied to your account. Use by January 15th.

Browse eligible items here (or check your email for link):
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Accessories/b/ref=sv_kstore_6?ie=UTF8&node=1268192011

Here are some of the restrictions:


> Terms and Conditions
> 
> * Promotion must be claimed on device by 11:59pm PT, January 15, 2014.
> 
> ...


Betsy

Sent from my KFire HDX8.9 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Betsy for keeping on top of the Special Offers.

Back a month ago you posted about the Marware speakers.  I am happy to report that all 4 of my kids really liked getting those in their Christmas stockings.  A good deal for sure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear it, Sheila!  

I couldn't find anything I particularly wanted, but I have until Jan 15 to use the $5...so still thinking.

Betsy


----------



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

Is this offer just on Kindle then not in Amazon account online? I am hoping my HDX will be here tomorrow finally.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes the offers are available online, I haven't seen this one.  It sounds like it'll be available to redeem through January 15th, so you should be good.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I had this one.. I think ON the HDX, though it might have been via email, but I do have special offers.

Since I already had the speaker from the other offer and whenever I've bought a stylus it is soon lost, it seemed that the deal was only on covers for older models of devices and I don't have a need for those.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The current one seems to apply to covers, chargers, screen protectors and speakers for current models. There are also stylus as an option on the left.  Items have to be sold by Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got a stylus.


----------

